# *Childrens python question* is this true?



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi,


When we were at the petstore getting some new hermit crabs, my mum asked about the snakes (she had agreed to get me one in 2009), she asked a bit about them and the petstore lady basically said that all snakes are bitey and vicious, and when the stores 90cm childrens python wraps around an employees arm, it takes 3 people to get it off.

Is this true?


----------



## slacker (Dec 7, 2008)

Not at all.

Many snakes are defensive, particularly when young and thus small. They're not vicious. They'll often grow out of this as they grow larger, even without regular handling. Some will remain defensive throughout their life, but on the other hand some hatch out "placid" straight from the egg.


----------



## dansocks (Dec 7, 2008)

imo that is far from the truth!


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 7, 2008)

dansocks said:


> imo that is far from the truth!



I agree. You will get ones like this but that pet shop lady is branding all snakes vicious just because she has one like that. The animal is at a pet shop. How often would it get handled? It probably only gets enough attention to clean and feed, and maybe the odd snake enquiry but if thats what she says to all her customers she won't sell too many.


----------



## Dodie (Dec 7, 2008)

That's gotta be good for sales!


----------



## 2287Casey (Dec 7, 2008)

NO mine have never bite'n me not all snakes bite some have very good temperments you can sometimes get some that bite whan there young bust most grow out of it with handeling


----------



## Pythonking (Dec 7, 2008)

lol thats halarious some people have no idea they should ban reptiles in shops.

Rainbow its not true at all and as for it taking 3 people to get a little childrens python of someone is radiculus


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 7, 2008)

rainbow ,I think a childrens python would be the best type of python for you to get as your first snake ...dont listen to that lady ...3 people to remove a childrens python is a load of rubbish.......they can be bitey thats not a lie ,but usually settle down after you have had them for a while ,and the bites dont hurt ,,so nothing to be scared about ....


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

a 90cm childrens pythons... 3 people to get off. i can get my 200 centimeter bredli off me by myself that woman is a complete fool. pm the name of the pet shop rainbow. i'll give em a call tomorow and have a word with her boss who im sure wont be to impressed about her convinceing sombody not to buy a $200 + snake


----------



## Wild_Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes some Children's CAN be bitey, but mostly are placid (my parents have them in plague numbers at their home!!!) and I know you aren't supposed to handle them, but I didn't want to squish one behind the freezer- so I picked it up & moved it... No it didn't attack me!! There are some people who should not work near reptiles if they are scared of them!!! A friend of mine has one and the ONLY time it gets bitey is if it is HUNGRY!!! And when they DO bite (yes I got tagged!!) it feels like a pulling sensation and afterwards feels like a cat scratch sting. Don't listen to such people- they are the ones that give Snakes bad names!!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha what a joke, pet shops should really start emlpoying people that know about or at least have some interest in animals. rainbow_serpent it all depends on how much the snake has been handled and its personality...I have a carpet that has never onced tried to bite me and it happy to be handled at anytime, but on the other end of the spectrum my female water python will bite any chance she can get and even strike at the glass when you walk past her tank.

IMO a Children's python would make a great first snake.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 7, 2008)

i actually have 2 childrens with a third on the way and so far not a single one has even even tryed to look like they might bite and they are all hatchos. but yeah on the other end the cape york is a shocker.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 7, 2008)

lol, 3 people to get it off? you can get a 3m snake off with 2 people, so she is mad. i have childrens python, and it is a little angel. a bit cage protective, but has NEVER bitten me once out. if you have any questions about them just send us a PM and i'll reply ASAP.

Jamie


----------



## blackthorn (Dec 7, 2008)

My children's pythons are placid but very food orientated, I have had a feeding bite from one of them, it wrapped around my fingers/hand and was trying to swallow my finger, all it took to get it off was some running water, and it really wasn't that painful at all.


----------



## gpoleweski (Dec 7, 2008)

blackthorn said:


> My children's pythons are placid but very food orientated, I have had a feeding bite from one of them, it wrapped around my fingers/hand and was trying to swallow my finger, all it took to get it off was some running water, and it really wasn't that painful at all.



Exactly, that woman needs to ahrden up at the shops. No reason for her to be spreading crap like that.

If they do bite and don't let go, if I'm not mistaken, vinegar gets them right off/


----------



## MrKite (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't listen to reptile advice from a lady who sells hermit crabs. She obviously has no idea.


----------



## FAY (Dec 7, 2008)

If it was a pet shop in NSW, more likely telling you that sort of rubbish hoping that you will change your mind and buy a puppy or kitten from her.
All snakes can bite and some more than others. But a childrens python even as an adult hardly hurts and to take 3 people to get it off you, well that is the biggest load of rubbish I have ever heard.


----------



## BenReyn (Dec 7, 2008)

I really dislike people like her, and what they do to this wonderful hobby of ours. Imagine how many people she's said that to.


----------



## cement (Dec 7, 2008)

I do have a male maccie who is the most gnarly snake in my collection. I would not want an olive, scrubby with his attitude.
But, my other macs are as placid as can be and have never bitten. At his worst a bite from him brings a little blood a bit of a tickle up end of story. My ten yr old can unwrap him by himself.


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 7, 2008)

Our Stimson is the world's most mellow snake. She even takes her food politely - rarely lunging or striking. The maccie only bit my husband when he repeatedly poked it in the nose. Perhaps the one in the pet shop had been abused by people banging at the cage all of the time. That might make it aggro. The three people it took to pull it off would be 2 to restrain the hysterical fool who was bitten and one to gently remove the snake. They are the best first snake IMO.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 7, 2008)

Never believe what a pet store tells you.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 7, 2008)

Pythonking said:


> lol thats halarious some people have no idea they should ban reptiles in shops.
> 
> Rainbow its not true at all and as for it taking 3 people to get a little childrens python of someone is radiculus



haha na I think they need to band people that have no clue in getting a job with reptiles, seriously thats just rediculous. she sound's as if she just despises them and doesn't want anything to do with them or she's just fed up with workng there and doesn't like her job.

I've been to reptile shops and tested them out like posing as someone wanting to buy a snake and ask if they could take them out so I could see there temprement. and I always get " ohhh we don't handle them becaus ewe don't want to get bitten!" or I don't like snakes so I don't handle them" or I just say look I want to hold that snake can I, and they say "oh I'll just get the gloves or I'll get the pole for ya." 

you got to be joking right, I say. so I just reach in and grab it and they stand in amazement that it didn't bite me..

if your mum wants the best advice and a huge veriety of snakes to choose from that arnt agressive or very snappy then get her on these forums asking heeps of questions, she'll find the prices from the breeders is a hell of a lot cheaper then the pet shops charge and your getting charge for the quality and line of the specie's.

cheers


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 7, 2008)

wow that's the most ridiculous think i have ever herd i don't think its even possible to have 3 people handle a children's python


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 7, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> but yeah on the other end the cape york is a shocker.



:lol: absolutly right :lol:

however in saying this, I own 3 cape yorks and my mating pair would eat you if you get too close, but my big male is very timmed and hasn't bitten *for a wile* about 2 years since he snared me. I've also handled very agressive hatcho cape yorks and I've also handled very gentle hatcho cape yorks. it depends on the snake itself, just cause one in the clutch may be agro doesn't meen there all agro.

but I've also handled children hatcho's too, some where agro and some wheren't. she shouldn't be working at a pet shop specialy a reptile shop...


----------



## xScarlettex (Dec 7, 2008)

when i was looking into getting a snake i was looking into something small to start off with and all the pet stores told me that childrens were the most snappy and quote/unquote 'agro', ive since got a stimson and she has been placid from day 1, she has never been snappy even when shes hungry and shes always been more than happy to climb out onto my arm to hang out for a while.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 7, 2008)

Haha well, uh, I hope your mum doesn't believe that crap. Just show her this thred, and if she still doesn't believe you send me a PM and you can get her to give me a call.


----------



## Untouchable_Jodz (Dec 7, 2008)

I can only go by my experience,, but i was ALWAYS told that any snake thats a bitter young you should be weary of as it's not "common" and they don't grow out of it sort of thing...

I have an 8 mth old childrens and not once has she/he even tried to have a go, The place i bought him from had about 6 really placid ones he brought out for me to choose from.. I think it's a lot better to go to someone who specialises with reptiles, as i went to a pet shop and not only did they want to charge me $100 more, they also had no real information on the reptiles they kept (like eating patterns, shedding etc)...

As for taking 3 people., well my little one is strong and i haven't had much dealings with older ones, but i would dare say i'd be able to pull her/him off, Im guessing she might be a bit fearful of snakes and is very light on her fingers/the way she handles them hence why it takes a bit to get the snake off...


----------



## largeheaded1 (Dec 8, 2008)

what store, i see your from brisbane...going pet super store at stafford and speak to Maria!

After that you will not go anywhere else


----------



## JasonL (Dec 8, 2008)

It is possible.....maybe the person who had it wrapped on their arm only had one arm, and the first two people she asked for help where snake phobic and said no...


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Dec 8, 2008)

Admitedly some snakes are a little bit bitey and may not handel well at first, they do not say that way. Every snake has a different temprement and it will depend on howmuch you hold it and interact with it. I can get my spotted python out and she will sit wrapped around my pony tail for hours some days, don;t beleive everything you hear.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 8, 2008)

not true at all. i have owned 3. one of them one bitey only because the guy who i bought it off dosnt handle them so they dont reject the feed but evan then there bites are harmless u cant evan fell them if you handle regually then they will not bite you at all.


----------



## bubbaloush (Dec 8, 2008)

what a load of crap sounds like she didn't want to make a sale so she doesn't have to handle it herself. sure some snakes may be a bit snappy but a childrens python bite is hardly anything to worry about. Three people to get it off ha ha uneducation and inexperience at its finest i dont think that shop should be selling reptiles.It would soon realise you weren't food and let go when i get wrapped up (hardly ever maybe the occasional feeding time) i just continue on my feeding mission in the next tank. would be pretty funny if i had one hanging off each arm but unfortunately it hasn't happened yet would make a good photo. I believe almost any python can become a good handler with regular handling


----------



## ecosnake (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like the petshop person has got fear of snake....


----------



## aussie.snakes (Dec 8, 2008)

ecosnake said:


> Sounds like the petshop person has got fear of snake....


 

Nah, I think they are telling lie to try and make themselves seem tough.


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 8, 2008)

If they are going to sell reptiles they should employ people just for them, most of the pet shops i have been in that sell reptiles have none or limited experiance with them and only stock them cause its a easy buck,


----------



## Harley (Dec 9, 2008)

Some advice, I'd go for either a Bredli or a Murray Darling for your 1st snake.


----------



## Jessica_lee (Dec 9, 2008)

Haha maybe petshop snakes are just angry because they know they are overpriced.
Well i have a spotted python (similar to a childrens) and he would be about 90cm and i can take him off my wright hand with my left so I'm not sure if I'm the strongest person ever or that lady is from the fish department and said what first came to mind.
That said ive been bitten plenty by my spotted because he is young, but it doesnt hurt and he is DEFINATELy not vicious, id say defensive.


----------



## Hooglabah (Dec 9, 2008)

the real issue rainbow has is that her mum believed the dumb a**e at the pet shop and decided she wasnt allowed a snake. from what i understand rainbows mum is really scared of snakes...... isnt it amazeing how readily humans believe any negitive info about things they dont like and believe any positive info is incorrect..
we really suck as a species.


----------



## rufus (Dec 9, 2008)

dansocks said:


> imo that is far from the truth!


 
agreed!
absolute rubbish!


----------



## Colin (Dec 9, 2008)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> When we were at the petstore getting some new hermit crabs, my mum asked about the snakes (she had agreed to get me one in 2009), she asked a bit about them and the petstore lady basically said that all snakes are bitey and vicious, and when the stores 90cm childrens python wraps around an employees arm, it takes 3 people to get it off.
> ...




no... but maybe in that pet shop they would need 3 losers to restrain a "children's python" 
you would be much better off by passing this "pet shop" and buying a snake from a private breeder. Pet Shops are usually way overpriced on all items and staffed by people that have difficulty telling their head from their butt..


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 9, 2008)

Dont listen to them all !!! Children's pythons are viscious man eaters .. especially the hatchlings. You'd be lucky to survive a bite from a hungry one.


----------



## slacker (Dec 9, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Dont listen to them all !!! Children's pythons are viscious man eaters .. especially the hatchlings. You'd be lucky to survive a bite from a hungry one.



Listen to CodeRed, he's right. They'll take down your dog, your cat, your younger siblings and then start on you. I mean, have a look of the size of these monsters as hatchlings! They're huge!


----------



## bkn351 (Dec 10, 2008)

my 2 month old childrens is an absolute maniac striking at everthing that moves including the hand tht holds it but it dosent even break the skin ,dont be fooled by these people that seem to know nothing about snakes


----------



## jodocast (Dec 10, 2008)

A childrens python is a fine first snake but a spotted would be better(they are a little more robust / temp tolerant etc).
Here is the trick....When buying you python buy it from a breeder preferably but make sure you have a number of hatchies to chose from.
Handel or at least try to handel ALL of them and find the ones that are more relaxed and dont strike then pick your favorite out of them.
DON'T rush in and buy the first one you see be patient and find the right one.
This is what I have done and my pythons are FANTASTIC never even looked like trying to strike at me.
If it handels ok to start with then it will only get better.
ALLWAYS keep control of your snake and dont let it get to the situation where you may need assistance to remove it and just for safety sake make sure someone else is home when you do handel.
Easy steps but they will ensure you enjoy you herping.
Good luck and Merry Xmas.
Jodo.


----------



## wood_nymph (Dec 10, 2008)

*sigh* that makes pet shop girls look so bad i spend my whole day trying to reverse the 'work' done by people like that


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha business must be really "good" for pet shop lady... i got a childreni and he only bit on the 1st day i got him... bout 6-7x and at 3 mths old, they dont hurt... other than that he's really placid


----------



## Squish (Dec 15, 2008)

I have to admit, I've got a woma a little smaller than my children's python and when she bites it's to eat and it takes a lot of struggling to make her let go... not three people, but it's still an effort


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 15, 2008)

Squish said:


> I have to admit, I've got a woma a little smaller than my children's python and when she bites it's to eat and it takes a lot of struggling to make her let go... not three people, but it's still an effort



Must be related to mine...


----------



## Squish (Dec 15, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Must be related to mine...



lol, very likely ^^ Nice pic, I'm going to have to take a photo next time I get et.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 15, 2008)

some people deserve to get bitten. She is one of those people. Lol. 
Snakes can bite, so can cows & goldfish. But how many people get bitten by them?


----------



## Simm (Dec 20, 2008)

My childreni is so tame I have to place the food in her open mouth. She doesn't strike or bite anything. My spotted python is a different story.


----------



## KellyM (Dec 26, 2008)

Ha, my male childreni is the same, his strike response is somewhat lacking....he gently opens his mouth to take his dinner. Good eater though. His mate on the other hand is a bit of a cage nazi and she annihilates her dinner. Out of the cage she's a pussy cat.


----------



## darth72au (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a 2 year on childrens and it is great. It has only bitten me once and that was when i had just been handling its food and it was hungry. They are a great snake but I have heard from some people that they can be snappy. Not something i have had a problem with though.

In regards to how strong they are, as the others have said they arent that strong. My 10 and 11 yo kids hold him no problem and pull him off their arms if needed.

Hope this helps you in your choice. They are a great pet, Only fed every week or so, poo once a week, dont bark and leave the furniture alone.

moose


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 10, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> some people deserve to get bitten. She is one of those people. Lol.
> Snakes can bite, so can cows & goldfish. But how many people get bitten by them?


 
Cow bites hurt!!! Childreni on the other hand are like being bitten by a little puppy, its more shock than anything else i had one bite me at my friends house it didnt hurt much!


----------



## Besarius (Dec 28, 2010)

Talking about biting, if my python does bite me should I wait for ot to let go or try and prise it off/use running water? Also (newbie here:?) what kind of substrate is good for childrens pythons?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 29, 2010)

maybe start a new thread seeing this was an old one. and ask in the help forums. also try a search as this subject is asked frequently.


----------

